# Faire le coup du père François



## ClaTi

*"Faire le coup du père François "*

*Je sais que il s'agit d'une manoeuvre pour étrangler quelqu'un, ou mieux attirer quelqu'un dans un traquenard, mais a quoi pourrait ça correspondre en Italien?*

*"fare un colpo gobbo" ? *
*Qu'est-ce qu'en pensez-vous*

*Claudia*


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Voici la définition en français...

http://www.expressio.fr/expressions/faire-le-coup-du-pere-francois.php

Un coup en traître, donc.

Aucune idée en italien. Scusati.


----------



## patrovytt

colpire a tradimento


----------



## Nunou

Oltre a quelli che avete già detto, forse possono rendere l'idea anche 

- raggirare
- fare lo sgambetto
- colpire/pugnalare alle spalle


----------



## ClaTi

merci bien à tous "colpire a tradimento" et "pugnalare alle spalle" ça me convient.

Bonne joournée aux amis de WordReference.com
Claudia


----------



## Corsicum

Pour la petite histoire uniquement :
L’équivalent Corse traduit en Français est : _« Faire le coup de la pomme cuite »_
Par simple curiosité, une tentative de traduction en Italien : _« colpo della mela cotta »_
Mais, sait-on jamais du coté de l’archipel Toscan on pourrait bien retrouver ce type d’expression imagée ?


----------



## vale_new

ClaTi said:


> merci bien à tous "colpire a tradimento" et "pugnalare alle spalle" ça me convient.
> 
> Bonne joournée aux amis de WordReference.com
> Claudia


 
Ciao!

sembrerebbe, cmq le varie espressioni rendono bene il concetto della vigliaccheria del colpo a tradimento, il colpo della mela cotta non esiste in italiano


----------



## ClaTi

Je n'ai jamais entendu en italien l'expression "colpo de la mela cotta" 
merci Corsicum


----------



## Corsicum

Merci beaucoup pour ces confirmations, je m’en doutais. 
Je comprend surtout une ruse concertée, une feinte de combat ou d’attaque, mais je ne perçois pas trop la traitrise ni la trahison. La victime se fait rouler.par un artifice malicieux ou intelligent.
_Faire à quelqu'un le coup du père François, c’est l'attirer dans un traquenard._
http://www.patrimoine-de-france.org/mots/mots-acade-22-10591.html

Il est étonnant de ne pas avoir d'autres expressions imagées pour la langue de Machiavel qui était un expert dans ce domaine.
Le coup du père François n’est peut être pas du niveau d’un coup de Machiavel, mais il y a un petit goût ressemblant.


----------



## ClaTi

Pour Corsicum
je crois alors qu'on pourrait dire en italien "fare un colpo gobbo" (faire un coup bossu)dans le sens d'attirer quelqu'un dans un traquenard sans l'intention de la trahison.
Merci pour le lien très intéressant!
Claudia


----------



## patrovytt

ClaTi said:


> Pour Corsicum
> je crois alors qu'on pourrait dire en italien "fare un colpo gobbo" (faire un coup bossu)dans le sens d'attirer quelqu'un dans un traquenard sans l'intention de la trahison.
> Merci pour le lien très intéressant!
> Claudia


"Un colpo gobbo" non credo che vada bene: mi pare che l'espressione implichi in se furberia e destrezza, ma non violenza o tradimento come "le coup du père François". A volte questa espressione italiana è usata anche con valenza positiva, mentre quella francese non mi pare. Chissà...


----------



## Corsicum

ClaTi said:


> Pour Corsicum
> je crois alors qu'on pourrait dire en italien "fare un colpo gobbo" (faire un coup bossu)dans le sens d'attirer quelqu'un dans un traquenard sans l'intention de la trahison.
> Merci pour le lien très intéressant!
> Claudia


Oui, cela semble très intéressant mais je me suis rendu compte que j’ai peut être fait une erreur, peut être ?
Voici un constat et mon interprétation :
1 – L’histoire, le coup du père François sensu stricto, c’est bien d’une mort par strangulation et par traitrise.
« Le _coup du père François_, aussi appelé vol à l'étranglement ou coup en traître …Elle provoque la mort en quelques instants »
Dans ce cas tout ce qui a été écrit précédemment est parfaitement exact et je suis dans l’erreur.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strangulation

2 – L’argot : Le sens imagé, l’objectif n’est pas d’étrangler.
Le premier complice effraye la victime avec une sorte d’ étranglement, mais là n’est pas le vrai danger, c’est le deuxième complice qui fait tranquillement les poches de la victime qui est le vrai danger. L’objectif est de faire les poches et non d’étrangler.
C’est la stratégie, le principe de la ruse, de l’arnaque, qui semble être important.
http://www.russki-mat.net/page.php?l=FrFr&a=P%C3%A8re%20Fran%C3%A7ois

Dans ce cas l’usage et l’interprétation que j’ai faite est correcte, ou n’est pas erronée.
La solution se trouve probablement dans le contexte ?
Désolé, j’ai peut être aiguillé sur une fausse piste. 

______________________________________________________
Edit ajout :
*Patrovytt : Merci , je n’avais pas lu ta réponse qui confirme mes doutes, dans le doute ...j’ai donc fait une erreur.*


----------

